# Yamaha LS16



## sharp_guy (Dec 21, 2020)

These Yamaha’s are excellent and this is a very good price. I talked to the seller and he said local pick up only. 









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

That is an amazing deal. I have an LL16M. It is great sounding guitar. I played in an acoustic jam with quite a few very high end guitars. The Yamaha did not sound or look out of place. I got a lot of compliments on the tone.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

That is a smoking deal!


----------

